# 1968 stingray for sale



## 51PANTHER (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey new to the cabe im from nyc and im sellin my '68 stingray,it has some flaws but its a '68.Wrong back fender seat and shifter im askin 300 OBOlmk what u guys think
local pick up prfered located in greenwood lake ny


----------

